# how much attention do you pay to your profile views?



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

how much attention do u pay to your profile views on SAS - who viewed it, how many people view it...


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

None, really. Why?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm just curious @Raies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not much....accept when I had some stalker that made my views jump big time in a matter of hrs, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Every time someone views my profile, my doorbell rings.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

none


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i paid more attention when i was new. it seems irrelevant now.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

It'll probably be getting less in the future.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

well its hard not to look at it every time i log in. somedays it sits there and it doesn't move. sometimes it moves oen or two. then there's been times in the past its moved like 5, 6, 7 times in the space of a day and I'm wondering who it was that's viewed it that many times. I can remember who is in the last 10 visitors box, and 9 times out of 10, the viewer is logging in as hidden so they're not showing up.

i wonder if the admins have a way of looking into all my page views and telling me who's looking even if theyre loggin in as invisible? Can you do that admims?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i wonder if the admins have a way of looking into all my page views and telling me who's looking even if theyre loggin in as invisible? Can you do that admims?


Not sure about tracking all your past page views but they can see invisible users.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

not so much, but i have seen that a certain user always visist my page, which kind of scares me. she is writing in this thread actually....


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

how do u become invisible?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I used to look at it frequently, though not as much anymore.

I always get uneasy when I see that users who've made it clear they dislike me and my posts are visiting my page. Just seems weird; I tend to avoid visiting the pages of users who dislike me or whom I dislike. I've had online stalkers (elsewhere) in the past, as well as users who post comments and then delete them before I get a chance to read (one user who hated me once posted like 3-4 comments when I was offline and then got rid of them shortly after--I can only assume it was either a lecture or a bunch of insults), so that's why it makes me nervous.

I also feel weird when I visit the page of a user who seems really popular and makes really good posts and I see they have fewer pagehits than I do. It makes me wonder what _I_ did to get more pagehits. :|

ETA, I have no problems with invisible users, I find it perfectly understandable on a social anxiety site that some people prefer to lurk. When my online status was visible I used to get ranty messages like, "You're online, how come you aren't replying to meeeeeeee?!--stuck-up b****!"

Don't have time or energy for that. :no No more visible status, no more PMs.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Yup, hidden users can be pretty annoying. I used to pay some attention to it when I was new, but not anymore.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ljubo said:


> not so much, but i have seen that a certain user always visist my page, which kind of scares me. she is writing in this thread actually....


and it doesn't take a Lt. Columbo for me to.work out who that is. LoL


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Enough to notice it's exceeding my post count. And that simply will not do!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I only care about the number when it's getting close to an even number or something like "1,234". I think I took a screenshot when it was 1,234.

It's interesting to see who looked at it. Sometimes I've never seen them before, but they've been here for a long time.

I used to think if I looked at a profile, they would think it was weird. Now I don't care about that as much, but I hope they won't think they did anything wrong.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Never. It never crosses my mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Somewhere between a little and some. It used to be that I paid no attention to it at all. Now I look every now and then to see if I recognize any of the names of people who have been there (if they're not invisible).


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

A bit. It's nice to see that some people find me interesting enough to check out.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you get a plaque if you hit 100k?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I only notice it when it jumps which doesn't happen often so when it does I notice it. 
I'm like: "Welcome to Flopland! Population ME" "Oh wait what's that? You're running for the hills? K. Y'all come back now!" 


seriously though lol, I think its nice that people are kind enough to stop by maybe get to know me or something.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. Not until I saw this thread. Is 2600 views to a 3000+ post count ratio a lot or little? 

In the end, not like it matters.. unless I have ad revenue on my profile :lol .


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I cant check my profile views for some reason, im using a phone


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I look on the odd occasion, see if anyone new has been by but it's not a regular thing so I don't much care overall


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember I had about 9k profile views, until one day some joker decided to up the count to 20k in less than an hour with some program or bot I'm assuming. He/she did it to a few other users if I recall. Not sure as to why, but whatever. I don't really pay attention to my view count anymore.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

I look at it whenever I'm on my profile page, I view it as a way to see if anyone is getting anything from my posts and might be wondering who this guy is (as I can't tell from the responses I get). I have no idea how it compares to others though as I don't really visit many people's pages myself (thus suggesting a potential flaw in my own behaviour ). I've probably accidentally visited more pages (due to misplaced touches on a tablet) than I have purposefully.

It wouldn't affect my posting in any way, it's just something to see.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

For several months when I first started posting prolifically, I had it set so that no one could see my *Recent Visitors* box except for friends/contacts. For the longest time I thought that no one was curious enough about me to click on my profile. Only until after several months had passed did I figure out that the post count only goes up if people can see your *Recent Visitors* box or whatever. So my real post count is actually higher than it says.

You generally get lots of visitors if you post photos of yourself in certain threads or your avatar is a photo of you or of some sort of attractive female. Also people who exchange numerous visitor messages with other posters.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

A lot because I'm sad like that.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

komorikun said:


> You generally get lots of visitors if you post photos of yourself in certain threads or your avatar is a photo of you or of some sort of attractive female.


I sometimes check out the pagehit counts of women with really attractive avatar photos, just out of curiosity. :lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Barely even acknowledge it's existence (kinda like the rest of my profile!)


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I barely ever look at it and i dont care either. Considering the amount of "lonely desperate guys" on this website, i would expect them to jump onto any users profile who says they're female. So it really doesnt matter. It does not give an accurate view of how many people that actually finds something about me interesting


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Fangirl96 said:


> I barely ever look at it and i dont care either. Considering the amount of "lonely desperate guys" on this website, i would expect them to jump onto any users profile who says they're female. So it really doesnt matter. It does not give an accurate view of how many people that actually finds something about me interesting


That makes sense, I suppose that _would_ make it worthless. I imagine it would happen even if you hadn't posted any pictures so you couldn't even use it for an ego boost.

I guess that's a small privilege I hadn't thought about, because I didn't have to. Though I guess some people are probably desperate for any kind of attention and would consider you the one with the privilege, all depends on your POV.

In any case, hopefully people will/do show that they are interested in what you have to say by engaging with you.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I used to view mine months ago when the tab was open. I closed all the tabs now and haven't checked in months, maybe since last year! I want to open and see but I am scared so I don't. A few weeks ago I logged in from my phone and the tabs were opened and I got scared and had to go back and log out my arse. Now it's developed into some kind of social anxiety and I don't like this feeling! Would be nice if it wasn't there, I already know many males view my channel to get high and vice versa.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Once.*

I checked once, and I felt weird knowing I could see which users had visited my profile.

That isn't something I'd like to know and I'm not sure why it's even a feature on the site.

I rarely check my profile. If anything needs my immediate attention, I'll just see it when I log-in or via the notifications page.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Very little, I've glanced at it a few times ever.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

*just stalked everyone who said no*


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

im not one for self promotion so, dont really look into it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Little attention


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

similar to fb

and CV postings on recruiter websites. counts are so important.
how many human beings exist drive the polls. some die.

I get to see how many of my widely varied CVs get looked at.
this makes the interest so valuable, so I drop the least popular

but scattered playground... thin experience of financial markets...
how do jobs go..? publishing myself, I assume the only interest is for those currently active. no regards or respect for anyone without a job right now, today. maybe showing work history forms a bad reputation?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Took a screenshot when it hit 6666, but then accidentally wiped it when I was clearing out my phone. Because srsly, what would I do with a scrnshot of a visitor count on a mental health site, anyway? Like, who would I even show it to?

I sometimes glance over at it and wonder, "Who are these people?" I notice it changing, but can never remember what it was before. Doesn't mean much anyway. It's the internet equivalent of passers-by peeking in your window when you forgot to close the blinds.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

None at all :3


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


> i paid more attention when i was new. it seems irrelevant now.


How do you have soo many viewers? Godamn


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> How do you have soo many viewers? Godamn


I had a profile stalker, that's probably why.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Most of the hits on the page are from other users who's profile I looked at myself if I noted something of interest or ended up replying in a PM to a comment in which case they look. I think those who post pictures of themselves, visit regularly or are just more bubbly and outspoken will get more hits.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Not much until recently since my ex-boyfriend is still stalking me on SAS.

I know you will see this.

Stop it.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I pay all the attention. I leave the window open, refresh continuously and celebrate with wine every time it goes up. Every view is 1 validation point. I has all the validations!


Nah i never look.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i haven't before, but i'm gonna go look now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I honestly do not care one bit.

I am not here to be popular in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I just started peeking a few days ago, just in time for someone visited my profile and probably stalked me.... I'm not bothered, why should I hide myself? I'm naked around you baby.... Uhmmmm.... But anyway, people should use their 'invisible mode' if they don't want to pop up in my ****. I didn't have this phase with feeling bad if I wasn't in invisible mode but now I do, I guess it comes to you when you feel very down. Then I get paranoia that they're horny checking me out, you know, they probably thought I was horny checking them out too, whatever. But feels good, dopamine style - I see it the same as people getting likes on facebook. But it also bothers me, especially when they send me messages, I can't reply when all I think about is them being horny and wasting my time chatting. I feel guilty. I don't want to chat with anyone, unless I feel a good vibe from them or like them.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i always notice if its went up by a view or views. some times i'll notice and its suddenly went up by like 4, 5, 6 in one day? adn theres no new name under the last 10 people, so that person or persons is logging in invisible. 

if i see the name of a person who is a new visitor, i'll look up their profile to see who it was that looked.


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

Alot. Sometimes I do it without thinking at all. Think it can be minor ocd or something similar.

I check my bank account at least 15-20 times a day through the app. Almost that much everyday, At least. Can go up to 50 or even more. And I don't even have a job atm or that much of income (waiting for mom to transfer after lending her some).


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I think mine is broken, so I stopped paying attention to it.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I forgot it was even a thing honestly. Somebody was joking around and inflated mine some time last year lol.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh but I do feel low when I think about all who have their mode on and they never check me out! But I do feel high when I assume they take the time to turn their mode off just to peek at my profile. At the same time, I feel low when I view someone'e profile and I don't show up on theirs. I feel low and at a loss that they will never know I get high from them. I have to come to a middle ground or else I will feel very uncomfortable. I need validation, it hurts so much to go without. So I am very reassured that I can get my little bit of validation from different places even if it comes in little amounts. Feels alot like climaxing, I am stuck in this mode for now, always climaxing never enjoying the entire portion.

It's alot of fun, I click on someone else I see on someone else's profile and so on. I'm so curious, I should have the ability to click on profiles and get high. The invisibility sure helped me in my severe self conscious times, but if I want to get more out of it then I have to force myself on everyone's profile no matter what my thoughts may think! I must push through!


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Not much.. When i joined here as a new member, maybe it seemed slightly interesting but not anymore.


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm new so I can't really. If I wasn't new, I probably wouldn't pay attention I don't really care.


----------

